# 08 420 rancher420 es 4x4 running bad



## scott_richmond2003 (Apr 20, 2010)

My 420 after about a mile or 2 of good rideing and the bike getting warm wont run worth a crap. I give it anymore than a 1/4 throttle and it dies out just like a carb would if it was dirty. then i can let it sit for a few mins and then crank it up and it runs great for a min or 2. Air filter is just fine and it has good fuel. Also throws no trouble codes. I have the 4 year extended warranty but dont feel like waiting on the slow dealer to fix it. anyone have any suggestions or had this problem?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Trash in fuel tank.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Willing to bet money your fuel filter is dirty and partially clogged up.


----------

